#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Status of EIA in India in environmental engineering free pdf download

## akansha gupta

Environmental Environmental impact assessment assessment (EIA) is an assessment of the possible impactpositive or negativethat a proposed project may have on the environment, together consisting of the natural, social and economic aspects.

"FIRST ENSHRINED IN THE UNITED STATES IN THE NATIONAL NATIONALENVIRONMENTAL ENVIRONMENTALPOLICYACT OF 1969.A STUDY PROCESS USED TO PREDICT THE ENVIRONMENTAL CONSEQUENCES OF ANY DEVELOPMENT PROJECT. ENSURES THAT THE POTENTIAL PROBLEMS ARE FORESEEN AND ADDRESSED AT AN EARLY STAGEIN PROJECT PLANNINGAND DESIGN."





  Similar Threads: Phyllite in environmental engineering  free download Water Resources Development in India  in environmental engineering notes download Gasification and porolysisin environmental engineering   free pdf download Deforestration in environmental engineering  free pdf download biodiversity in environmental engineering  free pdf download

----------

